# Question on Cheese  pleaseee



## Lil-Simba (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey all I got a question for anyone if they can help. I live in The Netherlands. I love Mac. And Cheese. (both kinds box and yummie homemade  Ok So i want to make it here but my problem is Cheese! I can not find chedder cheese except the VERY expensive type..It dont taste the same either) But what cheese Can i use instead to have that creamy Mac and cheese. And I can not find Baking Soda here as well. I want to make cookies but can not find Baking soda ( i have looked other names for baking soda the Bicrobanted Soda. (spelling ) Its taken 3 yrs and still can not find that one. If anyone can help me Id be so thankful.
Teri


----------



## kyles (Aug 6, 2004)

You could use Oude cheese (I thnk that's what you call it) with the meat and everything else you shouldn't notice much of a difference. You have great cheese in your country!!! There is an English store in Amsterdam, not sure how expensive it is. You could also use the internet and order some cheese (and bicarbonate of soda) from an English website without too much trouble. 

I went to a supermarket when I was in Amsterdam, but never checked out the baking aisle! I will next time!


----------



## fat n happy (Aug 10, 2004)

worked in two restaurants that server mac and cheese both fine dinning and both very good both had velveta in them . to be traditional in mac and cheese making you must have prossesed cheese . will ask my girl friend about the baking soda tomarrow i know shes substituted vinigar ang something for it will ask and post to you tomarrow ...k...


----------



## fat n happy (Aug 10, 2004)

do you mean gouda cheese kyle?


----------



## kyles (Aug 10, 2004)

In Holland, the cheese is known as Old Cheese and Young Cheese, both the same, one is aged longer than the other. It is a Gouda, but pretty different to what I have had as Gouda, which doesn't have nearly as much flavour.

http://www.hollandsbest.com/cheese/_popup/old_amsterdam.htm

There isn't a substitute for bicarbonate of soda, it may have a different name in Dutch. You can buy it here:

http://www.forage.nl/

And it's only just over one euro, pretty cheap!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 11, 2004)

The problem is not the cheese. You need to make a bechamel sauce:

http://cooking2000.free.fr/us/sauce/usbecham.htm

From here, then you can add whatever type of cheese you want (stilton, cabreles, marscapone, harvati, chevre, fontina, etc.). The bechamel will give your mac 'n cheese the creamy texture.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2004)

Here is a basic recipe using a bechemel sauce to begin with - Even though the recipe says to bake for the final stage we have only done this once.  In our humble opinion it dries out too much.  We like it nice and creamy so we just serve right out of the pot after incorporating the macaroni.  We have also found that we do not like any smoked cheese as it overpowers the dish.  And when you crave mac and cheese a smoke flavor gets in the way  :roll: 

Classic Mac & Cheese - Four Cheese
Serves 4 to 6

8 oz. elbow macaroni
2 c. milk (2% or whole milk, not non-fat)
3 tbsp. butter
3 tbsp. flour
1 c. (4 oz.) sharp Cheddar, shredded
3/4 c. (3 oz.) American cheese, shredded
3/4 c. (3 oz.) Gruyere or Swiss cheese, shredded
1/4 c. Parmesan cheese, grated
salt and pepper


~ Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
~ Cook macaroni in boiling, salted water, until al 
dente. Drain.
~ While macaroni is cooking, heat milk in a saucepan 
over low heat. Stir occasionally, and do not let it 
boil.
~ In a saucepan, melt butter over medium-low heat.
~ When butter is melted, stir in flour to make a roux. 
Cook, whisking constantly, 3 minutes.
~ Add milk to roux in a stream, whisking. 
~ Cook milk sauce, whisking, until slightly thickened. 
Do not let the sauce boil.
~ Add first three cheeses to sauce. Stir cheese into 
sauce until thoroughly combined and melted.
~ Stir macaroni into sauce. Season with salt and pepper 
to taste.

This is the part we don't do anymore.

*~ Transfer macaroni and cheese to a baking dish, 
spreading evenly.
~ Sprinkle Parmesan cheese over top.
~ Bake 30-40 minutes, or until cheese is bubbly and 
surface is browning.*
Variations
----------

~ Different cheese combinations - could use American, 
mozzarella, Muenster, Gorgonzola, Romano, provolone, 
asiago, Velveeta, ...
~ Different toppings.
~ Different seasonings.


----------

